# Photoshop: Metallgrafik rot färben



## Gizka (9. August 2008)

Hi, ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS2.

Ich möchte folgende Metall-Grafik exakt in den Rotton der zweiten Grafik einfärben (mit bleibendem Kontrast des Musters):

zu färbende Grafik: http://npshare.de/files/37/4026/pewter2.PNG

gewünschter Rotton (mittlerer Bereich): http://npshare.de/files/37/9770/rot.PNG

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich mit Photoshop die Grafik in exakt diesen Ton einfärben soll. Bisher bekam ich nur unzufrienstellende Ergebnisse wie dieses:

http://npshare.de/files/37/2646/rotton.png

Darum möchte ich fragen: Gibt es irgendwelche "Tricks", mit denen man die Grafik in exakt den gewünschten Farbton bekommt?


----------



## ink (9. August 2008)

Moin
Du kannst über die Pipette den gewünschten Rot-Ton wählen, diesen Hex-Code kannst du ja kopieren und als Überlagerung (Ebenenmodus: Multiplizieren) anwenden.

Du kannst dein Bild auch unter Bild -> Anpassungen -> Selektive Farbkorrektur manipulieren.
Zum Vergleich kannst du den Rot-Ton dazu legen 

Eine exakte Farbmanipulation fällt mir nicht ein, ausser den Effekt einmal in der gewünschten Farbe anlegen. (ist ja nicht der grosse Akt).
Die kannst du auch als Aktion speichern, um später mit einem Klick jede gewünschte Farbe mit dem Effekt zu belegen.

mfg


----------



## Another (10. August 2008)

Sieht aus wie 'n Feuer-mäßiger Verlauf, deshalb würde ich 'ne neue Ebene darüber erstellen, die Farben des "rot-Bildes" in den Verlauf via Pipette übernehmen, den Verlauf drüberziehn und dann Ebenenmodus: Ineinanderkopieren. 

Um die Metallstruktur hervorzuheben u. die Farbe noch etwas zu intensivieren, könntest du das Metall über den Verlauf nochma kopieren Ebenenmodus: strahlendes Licht und die Deckkraft hier auf ca.30% setzen. (Anhang)

Um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen, würde ich vorher aber eine Metallstruktur erschaffen, die nicht ein ganz so einheitliches grau hat.

gl&hf


----------

